# Who else is disappointed in the repetitiveness of these prizes?



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2018)

I?m as much of a fan of having extras of certain prizes as the next player. 
That said: 9 chairs is a bit excessive. 
Same with the trees. I?d like lots of trees, but 10 is an excessive number. particularly when that?s the main prize. PLUS the 3 lighted trees.

I think it?s pretty obvious that they?re shifting away from giving us good prizes for free events and putting all the best prizes into the cookies in an effort to get us to buy tickets. 
Sad really to see the game begin a slow and steady slope into pay to play.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 5, 2018)

It's sad, really.  This game is honestly the only app I play and I'd hate to have to stop playing because you can't do anything without buying leaf tickets.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah, I'm really not liking all the prizes. I miss Rover's and the Gothic garden events, since there was tons of different furniture. I really like the aesthetic of Digby's event, but I wish they added in more types of furniture, like drawers and such.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah lmao they're focusing on cookies. The first part was entirely just chairs and the second just trees. That's why catch rates are better. Sad because Digby and US deserves better.


----------



## thatonemayor (Jun 5, 2018)

The thing that made me happy when the game first came out was that it wasn't entirely focused on the pay to play aspect of it. You could do just fine by earning leaf tickets through log in bonuses or other tasks.

I know that Nintendo does need to make money off of it, but...at the same time...when it's entirely focused on rewarding the pay-to-play players and everyone else is left in the cold, it's not as enjoyable. 

There needs to be a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 6, 2018)

I really haven't been playing this last event. I got some of the chairs, but since that seemed to be all the first part was giving out (and a top), the appeal faded quickly. I may try for a few trees, but I'm not going to worry about attempting to complete everything.

Like others have said, the game has shifted to rewarding those who spend money and penalizing those who don't.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 6, 2018)

I like these prizes more than some of the ones we've gotten for past gardening events.  I get a little miffed at all the filler, though.  Whenever I reach a goal and the reward is just essence, that isn't too exciting, considering I can just get that through the quarry or from an animal.  As for the cookies, I can enjoy the game just as much without buying them, but I have to agree that some of the best items in the game almost inevitably wind up costing real money to obtain.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 6, 2018)

i like the prizes but i do not need a hoarde of chairs or trees. the only reason I am doing the second half is for the bookcase.  I also do not buy the leaf ticket fortune cookies which is what nintendo seems to want people to buy to get more stuff than give variety to events.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jun 6, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I’m as much of a fan of having extras of certain prizes as the next player.
> That said: 9 chairs is a bit excessive.
> Same with the trees. I’d like lots of trees, but 10 is an excessive number. particularly when that’s the main prize. PLUS the 3 lighted trees.
> 
> ...



EVERYTHING they do with updates is trying to force us to buy leaf tickets.  Even the catch rates being consistent and low for two and three star rarity creatures.  Nintendo thought that Microtransactions meant "Force people to pay money" even though, the transactions are technically supposed to be optional.

It sucks, but we're slowly but surely on a decline into not being able to shake trees to get fruit without using leaf tickets.  Watch in a year or two, you'll have to pay just to TRAVEL around the map.  And no, I'm not making jokes...I'm serious...that could be this game's future.


----------



## D i a (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah, I haven't been excitedly doing these. Some chairs and some trees are cool, but I feel like I can't even use the birch trees without the birch tree background/foreground camp addons. Which means leaf tickets down the drain.
I was hoping to get the bookcase but, if I don't... no biggie.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jun 7, 2018)

Honestly a lot of people tend to get bored of these types of games, adding so much pay to play content is pushing people further away then it just getting old for people already was, also its too soon to be adding so much payed content in my opinion. It sucks because I love all things animal crossing but I don't have money to spend, I mostly rely on Google play credits I earn from the Google rewards app, I only tend to have at most 2 dollars before I spend it on leaf tickets. Although many of us who play it are older, the game is geared at KIDS, who either don't have the money or SHOULDN'T have the money because chances are if they do, it's their parent's and they shouldn't be using it. So I don't think making leaf tickets such a big part of the game is a good idea. at all.


----------



## AshyChu (Jun 7, 2018)

While it's really frustrating that I'll be doing the current contest right now with Digby and be getting duplicates of the chair and trees, or opening a fortune cookie and getting the same prize over and over again, what really grinds my gears is the fact that the only thing I can do about my duplicates is give them to Gulliver, getting maybe a couple of buckets of popcorn in return, which isn't even that fair.


----------



## MelbaBear (Jun 8, 2018)

I was so excited for this event at first, but I?ve given up on the second half  the prizes just aren?t rewarding enough especially with the bad catch rates


----------



## arbra (Jun 8, 2018)

Especially since there is a limit to the number of items we can carry, and there is no way to know how close we are to that max.

And I agree with the statements that the game is moving to pay to play, which is SOOO against the theme of Animal Crossing, it is just sad, very, very sad


----------

